# Sh*t nobody says- Seven string edition



## donray1527 (Jun 2, 2013)

If you havent seen the video: 


I'll start: 
I prefer EMG's.
BRJ has great customer service!
Ibanez sucks. 
Ola Englund? Who's that?
I have only heard one version of "Icarus Lives".

This should be good fun, post away!


----------



## mcsalty (Jun 2, 2013)

"well personally i'd use 9-52 gauge strings on a 25.5" scale for tunings like drop g"
"you should totally get a halo custom"
"tubes sound like shit"


----------



## abandonist (Jun 2, 2013)

This thread sucks.


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 2, 2013)

abandonist said:


> This thread sucks.


somebody's grumpy


----------



## Joose (Jun 2, 2013)

I actually DO prefer EMG's, lol.

Anyway...

"Tune higher!"


----------



## slowro (Jun 2, 2013)

This guitar is too cheap
These pickups are way too hot
I know exactly what string gauge to use so I won't ask


----------



## caskettheclown (Jun 2, 2013)

Emmure is as technically skilled as dream theater or Vai.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 2, 2013)

"I bought an Axe FX but I won't be using it for that Djent tone"


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 2, 2013)

"enagage757 needs more guitars."


----------



## Rojne (Jun 2, 2013)

"I want to modify my 7 string into a 6 string.."


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 2, 2013)

Cool [insert non superstrat here].


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 2, 2013)

Green dot uv's are ugly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 2, 2013)

EMG 707s sounds better than BKPs.


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 2, 2013)

Solid state >>>>> tube.


----------



## kamello (Jun 2, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Cool [insert non superstrat here].



Iceman 


anyways

-you need less high mids 
-this would sound awesome with a breakdown
-less is more man, took off some notes from that solo
-I tune my 7 string to B standart (lulz, in my case, if I had a 7, I would tune higher  Drop B on sevens FTW) 
-remove that TS from your setup
-guitars with graphics are cool 
-Cocobolo? naah, I prefer Rosewood


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Jun 2, 2013)

I wish Akerfeldt would stay away from that growly crap and just give us more Heritage!


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 2, 2013)

NGD!!! - (56K - MORE LIKE 112K) EAT YOUR HEART OUT!!!!1!1!!

Contains RG8


----------



## Gram negative (Jun 2, 2013)

" IM going back to 6 strings only"

" Mayones? No way. I want a Schecter"

" I just cant find a purpose for that low B string"

" I really need about 4 more black Ibanezes"

"You can have my Peavey 5150. There isnt one decent sound from those amps"


----------



## noise in my mind (Jun 2, 2013)

In the recording section:

"Check out my djent band with ambient static cleans in the background that sounds exactly like meshuggah"

"Hey, check out this djent clip I made with a fender twin reverb amp!"

"The roland cube is the best amp ever, I mean common it's a roland!"


----------



## fps (Jun 2, 2013)

Gram negative said:


> " I really need about 4 more black Ibanezes"


----------



## Joshua (Jun 2, 2013)

"It's okay that some people don't like 7 string guitars"


----------



## DeadWeight (Jun 2, 2013)

"too many strings"


----------



## FireInside (Jun 2, 2013)

Line 6 > Axe Fx.


----------



## danger5oh (Jun 2, 2013)

I loved St. Anger... especially Lars' snare drum.


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jun 2, 2013)

"Blackmachine sucks"


----------



## Symb0lic (Jun 2, 2013)

The pickups on my RGA8 sound great!


----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 2, 2013)

"Dream Theater are pretentious and write terrible music."

"I listen to Technical Death Metal for the songwriting."

"I wanted to write a song using only simple riffs, good songwriting is more important."

"I listen to other genres that involve more than just unnecessarily technical musicianship."

"You should strum more, your excessive palm muting makes everything sound really uptight."

"Here is a single Youtube video fitting the criteria of this thread."


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jun 2, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> I have only heard one version of "Icarus Lives".



Actually, i have never heard ANY version of Icarus Lives.


----------



## Curt (Jun 2, 2013)

Gram negative said:


> " IM going back to 6 strings only"


 I have done this once. 



AdamMaz said:


> "Dream Theater are pretentious and write terrible music."
> 
> "I listen to other genres that involve more than just unnecessarily technical musicianship."


 I have stated the second one many times, as I prefer heavy for the sake of being heavy over astounding technical skill more often than not.

Now, as for the DT one... True, their music isn't bad; and they are certainly not pretentious.

However the statement, 'Most Dream Theater fans are pretentious, and think everyone else writes terrible music.' is very much true.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 2, 2013)

Came in here to say "Songwriting and originality are more important than technical ability," but Adam seems to have beaten me to the punch .


----------



## Meddl (Jun 2, 2013)

the wormholes on that 3000$ guitar add character to it


----------



## Pezshreds (Jun 2, 2013)

avenged sevenfold are great


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 2, 2013)

"I'm looking for a non-djent tone... And I already know what pickups to buy!"


----------



## skisgaar (Jun 2, 2013)

"MII Ibanez's play just as well as any small luthier guitars"


On another note, the MIJ's ....ing do.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 2, 2013)

Meddl said:


> the wormholes on that 3000$ guitar add character to it



I see what you did there...


----------



## Rizzo (Jun 2, 2013)

"I need less strings"
"Oh this tone is way too tight"


----------



## will_shred (Jun 2, 2013)

I really wish Ibanez would put out more basswood guitars and super strats.


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 2, 2013)

"This thread again"


----------



## Curt (Jun 2, 2013)

@will_shred: Doesn't almost everyone say that? Though I am disturbed by the lack of natural finished ash Ibbies coming out.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 2, 2013)

will_shred said:


> I really wish Ibanez would put out more basswood guitars and super strats.
> 
> 
> The MII artist series is great!



The Artist series is awesome...


----------



## Curt (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, The ART800 is pretty sweet for $750.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jun 2, 2013)

Rizzo said:


> "I need less strings"
> "Oh this tone is way too tight"



I play slam death metal and i feel offended. 
Who needs tight strings and clarity anyway.


----------



## will_shred (Jun 2, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> The Artist series is awesome...




Maybe the one I played was a lemon than, the fretwork was pretty bad, the board was dry as a desert, ect. However none the less I don't think a good ART420 would stack up to one of the the old ones (pre 1985), those were some outstanding instruments. If Ibanez were to put MIJ artists/musicians back into production today I would sell off as much gear as needed to afford one without thinking twice.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 2, 2013)

Curt said:


> @will_shred: Doesn't almost everyone say that? Though I am disturbed by the lack of natural finished ash Ibbies coming out.



+1. But the amount of LTD/ESP natural finished basses is TOO DAMN HIGH!  Seriously.. http://www.espguitars.com/basses/ltd-basses/b-series.html F*CK OFF with the natural finish, ESP


----------



## Bretton (Jun 2, 2013)

*I love what they did with the drums in guitar pro 6*


----------



## L1ght (Jun 2, 2013)

"I never give out neg rep for things that don't appeal to my personal and uneducated tweenish opinions."


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jun 2, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> +1. But the amount of LTD/ESP natural finished basses is TOO DAMN HIGH!  Seriously.. The ESP Guitar Company | 2013 USA Website F*CK OFF with the natural finish, ESP



My Horizon begs to differ


----------



## s4tch (Jun 2, 2013)

"Avoid RG7620s, they're not great value for the money"
"I love my 24.75" scale 7-string, sounds tight tuned to G# standard"
"I bought my 7 to play blues/country/bluegrass: I needed more options"


----------



## muffinbutton (Jun 2, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> "I listen to other genres that involve more than just unnecessarily technical musicianship."



I am not a shred-solo-shred type guy. I prefer stuff like whitechapel to dream theater.  
Also, that horizon looks badass.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 2, 2013)

"Meshuggah sucks."
"Who are Bulb and Tosin?"
"I want a Les Paul"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 2, 2013)

will_shred said:


> Maybe the one I played was a lemon than, the fretwork was pretty bad, the board was dry as a desert, ect. However none the less I don't think a good ART420 would stack up to one of the the old ones (pre 1985), those were some outstanding instruments. If Ibanez were to put MIJ artists/musicians back into production today I would sell off as much gear as needed to afford one without thinking twice.



I have a CHINESE Artist series and dig the hell outa that thing...


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jun 2, 2013)

"I think you need to ditch some of those gates."

"All those superstrat shapes are sooo boring."

"Maybe I should actually look into some songwriting theory..."
"Being progressive for the sake of being progressive is dumb."
"instead of this sweepfest-solo I decided to wirte something that ties with the song"

"I need different nuances in palm muting?"

"I discovered that Schecter necks actually can feel good"

"I decided to learn how to master my dynamics, compressing the shit out of everything I records is so boring"


----------



## skisgaar (Jun 2, 2013)

Blasphemer said:


> "Meshuggah sucks."



Haha, but I say this!

"Black veil Brides are innovative and inspirational song writers!"
*attacking subjectivity*


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 2, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> "Dream Theater are pretentious and write terrible music."
> 
> "I listen to Technical Death Metal for the songwriting."
> 
> ...



I'd say all of those are true for me. You sound like you are really getting down on technical music.


----------



## TVasquez96 (Jun 2, 2013)

"John Petrucci and Paul Gilbert are some of the worst guitarists ever"
"It's been only a year and I already received my BRJ"
"Invictus and Roter guitars are some of the best ever"
"Strictly 7 has some of the best QC out there"


----------



## right_to_rage (Jun 2, 2013)

"I think I have enough strings"
"Maybe I should tune to standard this song, keep it heavy"
"I wouldn't take a free Blackmachine, what purpose would that serve?"


----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 2, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> You sound like you are really getting down on technical music.



I enjoy technical music, but as more of an old school kind of guy it is easy for me to notice around here. I understand the 7 string crowd is more attracted to technicality, but most of the time it comes off as an unhealthy obsession and I would be lying if I said that didn't bother me to some degree


----------



## Tones (Jun 2, 2013)

"I miss shono"

"how do you try out a guitar at the store you want to buy the guitar at if your looking for tha tnew guitar? What do you play to tuntil you know its a good deal and a good guitar? Thanks im just a beginner i just buy cause it look cool."
-Shono


----------



## matt397 (Jun 2, 2013)

"All you guys talk about is Huffshhmit this and Huffshmmit that"

"Nah, I don't need a axefx, I got a Boss Metalzone"

"Geoff Tate is actually a really nice guy and just seems really misunderstood"

"MaxofMetal really needs to brush up on his knowledge of Ibanez guitars"

"I paused Attack Attack for this Guthrie Govan crap ?"

"Abandonist is really nice and his posts are always quite insightful"


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 2, 2013)

"Blackmachine? What's that?"

"Why does that have so many finish options? Just black is good enough for me!"

"I'm looking mainly at Devries and Emperion but I can't find much about the quality control with either of them, can anyone help?"

"Periphery suck ass, why aren't you listening to Design The Skyline?"

"John Petrucci? Not my thing... why does he need to play that fast anyway? It's just showing off."

"You want a six-string guitar with humbuckers? Don't bother with a used Ibanez RGA121 - I'd never recommend one of those."


----------



## L1ght (Jun 2, 2013)

"Oh god Denko, please sprinkle me with toilet water!"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 2, 2013)

"I've never played the gear I recommend."

... Well no one ever admits it. 

"I wanna learn to talk like Shono."


----------



## Kapee (Jun 2, 2013)

kamello said:


> -Cocobolo? naah, I prefer Rosewood



Know what cocobolo is?


----------



## NovaReaper (Jun 2, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> "Dream Theater are pretentious and write terrible music."
> 
> "I listen to Technical Death Metal for the songwriting."
> 
> ...


dude these are all true, hails bro


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jun 2, 2013)

matt397 said:


> "Abandonist is really nice and his posts are always quite insightful"




Abandonist is my favorite poster. I dont always agree with him but i admire that he has balls to post something radically different than everyone else and freely express his opinion. And yes, his posts ARE insightful.


----------



## fps (Jun 2, 2013)

s4tch said:


> "Avoid RG7620s, they're not great value for the money"


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jun 2, 2013)

right_to_rage said:


> "I wouldn't take a free Blackmachine, what purpose would that serve?"



If i'd be able to get one for free i'd sell it and buy something else.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 2, 2013)

"I just re-read shono's posts and didn't suffocate laughing"


----------



## matt397 (Jun 2, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Abandonist is my favorite poster. I dont always agree with him but i admire that he has balls to post something radically different than everyone else and freely express his opinion. And yes, his posts ARE insightful.



That's the coolest story I ever did hear, bro. We all need hero's.




abandonist said:


> This thread sucks.



I take it back, this is just dripping with so much wisdom and insightful commentary I totally take back my post. Thanks for setting me on the right path. Here, have some green so your rep looks less red then his. 



Back on track:

"I bought my Strictly 7 for the looks, I kept it for the floating fretboard and sharp fret ends"


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jun 2, 2013)

Here is some green for you too, for your post made me lol.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 2, 2013)

"I love my Class Axe era BC Rich, the plywood sounds so good"


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jun 2, 2013)

GraveyardThrone said:


> "I love my Class Axe era BC Rich, the plywood sounds so good"



BC Rich are not plywood


----------



## Taylor (Jun 2, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> BC Rich are not plywood



I believe many of the older (1990s) guitars were. Mine is, and I don't much care for it, but it was my first guitar and nostalgia's a bitch sometimes. lol


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## kamello (Jun 2, 2013)

Rizzo said:


> "Oh this tone is way too tight"



actually, this is happening to me right now 

between a BKP Painkiller, a TS, low gain, and ''tight'' amp settings, my tone sound dry and tight as fukc 






Yo_Wattup said:


> "I just re-read shono's posts and didn't suffocate laughing"



I knew I couldn't be the only one


----------



## L1ght (Jun 2, 2013)

"Structures definitely has structured songs."


----------



## danger5oh (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't have GAS.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 2, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> BC Rich are not plywood



Class Axe ones are - in the 90s, Bernie Rico sold the company to another company called Class Axe, who started making the guitars out of any old shit they could find at the local lumber yard. Bernie was appalled and bought the company back after he found out.

They're still predominantly uncomfortable, stupid, form-over-function guitars IMO, but at least they're made out of real wood again.


----------



## The Beard (Jun 2, 2013)

"I don't post on here while drunk. Ever."


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jun 2, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Class Axe ones are - in the 90s, Bernie Rico sold the company to another company called Class Axe, who started making the guitars out of any old shit they could find at the local lumber yard. Bernie was appalled and bought the company back after he found out.
> 
> They're still predominantly uncomfortable, stupid, form-over-function guitars IMO, but at least they're made out of real wood again.



Oh, excuse me, i just did quick search and some guy said alder body, so i assumed not plywood. So the older ones are plywood, now i get it. Thanks for clarification


----------



## Loganator259 (Jun 2, 2013)

"TOM bridges are so comfortable under your palm"
"That neck is too thin"
"I really wish more companies had gloss finished necks"

Some, if not most of these have probably already been posted, but are still true.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 2, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> "Periphery suck ass, why aren't you listening to Design The Skyline?"


Um, I've said this plenty of times. Not in the same post, but generally speaking.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 2, 2013)

"This Hannes bridge is so uncomfortable!"


----------



## Nats (Jun 2, 2013)

The mods on this forum never lock a thread when people start disagreeing.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 2, 2013)

Nats said:


> The mods on this forum never lock a thread when people start disagreeing.


Thread closed in 3.. 2.. 1..


----------



## Sam MJ (Jun 2, 2013)

"Dude! Sweet vibrato!"

"How do I make my mixes more dynamic?"

"Should I turn down the guitars?"

"So...When's the next bass solo?"


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 2, 2013)

"I'm open to all kinds of different genres and will listen to anything once!"

-SSO chat


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 2, 2013)

This thread exploded


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 2, 2013)

GraveyardThrone said:


> "This Hannes bridge is so uncomfortable!"



just googled this.. wow that looks epicly comfortable!


----------



## -42- (Jun 2, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> "Dream Theater are pretentious and write terrible music."


Except they are, and they do.





FIGHT ME


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jun 2, 2013)

"Don't send nudes to Randy."


----------



## 80H (Jun 2, 2013)

i'm trying to dial in my tenacious D tone but i just can't get it right


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jun 2, 2013)

I just can't get my B string to sound flubby enough.


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ft: agile septor pro
Wanting high end guitars, kxk, brj, etc.


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 2, 2013)

I bet everybody here will love this gibson I just bought!!!!


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jun 2, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> Ibanez sucks.





Gram negative said:


> "Mayones? No way. I want a Schecter"





Scattered Messiah said:


> "I discovered that Schecter necks actually can feel good"





Loganator259 said:


> "That neck is too thin"


Well, this puts me in an awkward position


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 2, 2013)

"I wish that guitar player would turn his shit up. I can almost hear the rest of the band."


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 2, 2013)

Damn! That veneer looks great!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 2, 2013)

"Oh you play metal on a 7 string guitar? I respect your decision to play such an instrument, and though my own personal preference leans towards blues and 6 string guitars, I will not judge you for your different tastes to me because I am respectful and not old fashioned."

"That's a nice guitar, does it come in a 5 string version?"

"Does it come in black?"

"Actually we're more punk-djent'"

".........."


----------



## The Beard (Jun 2, 2013)

"Holy shit I love Guitar Center. I wish the kid on the amp next to me would drown me out a little more."


----------



## ilyti (Jun 2, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> I have only heard one version of "Icarus Lives".


*raises hand* 

Actually I think it was more like half of one version.


----------



## -42- (Jun 2, 2013)

Valid(ish) opinions nobody on SSO airs:

- "EMGs are probably perfect for the type of tone you're describing"
- "Active pickups are perfectly capable of good clean tones"
- "You should probably cut some of the mids in your guitar tracks"
- "Thin necks are entirely a matter of personal preference and it's totally possible to shred on thick necks as well"
- "Drummers often have valuable insight for songwriting"
- "...as do vocalists"
- "...and bassists"
- "Mix the guitar lower"
- "Your song is okay but the odd time signatures feel gimmicky" 
- "There's nothing wrong with pentatonic blues"
- "The control layout on most Gibsons is actually pretty nifty"


----------



## GizmoJunior (Jun 2, 2013)

"I prefer rosewood over Ebony any day."

"Schecter needs more skull inlays."

"Schecter needs more cherry red finishes."

"Why would you wanna mod an RG8."

"I hate my Carvin DC800."


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 2, 2013)

I have too many guitars.


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 2, 2013)

Im getting a black guitar next.

Im building a custom with a basswood body and rosewood fretboard.

Wow, bare knuckles are cheap!


----------



## L1ght (Jun 2, 2013)

"I bought an 8 string to exclusively use the 8th string."


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jun 2, 2013)

"This flamed maple really sucks, I think I'm gonna refinish my guitar solid gloss black."


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jun 2, 2013)

Loganator259 said:


> "That neck is too thin"



I have actually siad that loads (I prefer thicker necks, so sue me)

To get back on topic:
"Emmure are the best example of a band using 7 strings to their fullist"


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 2, 2013)

Half of the stuff said in this thread so far could warrant a thread name change to "Shit Tim Has Said in Chat."


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 2, 2013)

"Love that PRS rotary switch! It's so efficient!"


----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 2, 2013)

Sam MJ said:


> "Dude! Sweet vibrato!"


This made me laugh more than it should have


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jun 2, 2013)

*The mods were completely in the right when they banned me, I was a total asshat!*


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 2, 2013)

ZEBOV doesn't like this


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 2, 2013)

I LOVE black guitars.


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 2, 2013)

Rosewood>>>>>>ebony and maple


----------



## Dooky (Jun 2, 2013)

"I really wish that Ibanez didn't have a reversed headstock."


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 2, 2013)

The M8M should be priced a little higher.


----------



## flexkill (Jun 2, 2013)

The new Megadeth CD is is by far the best. Looking forward to what's next!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 2, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> The M8M should be priced a little higher.



Never bothered to look before now...but...wow....$8k ($6k street) for a single-pickup alder guitar? That's...intense.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 3, 2013)

Dooky said:


> "I really wish that Ibanez didn't have a reversed headstock."



"I wish my Xiphos was black and had a non-reversed headstock"


----------



## The Beard (Jun 3, 2013)

"Man these Djent jokes never get old! The internet is full of such clever people."


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, being a fan of BC Rich guitars and EMG pickups, I suddenly feel really out of place here...what next? Peavey Amplification?


----------



## JP Universe (Jun 3, 2013)

I love the look of the new Ibanez Tosin Abasi sig


----------



## sage (Jun 3, 2013)

"How come they don't make a Tune-o-Matic bridge for a 9 string?"
"Asking Alexandria are my favourite!"
"Can I get that in a three colour, nitrocellulose sunburst?"
"Nice song, turn up the tambourine."
"I don't miss Stealth."
"Dude, nice Weissenborn." (I recorded a bluegrass band this evening, duder had the nicest Weisenborn I have ever seen, sounded absolutely incredible.)
"Drummers are awesome!"
"Vocalists are awesome, too!"
"Nice track, try reamping the guitar with a Sonic Maximizer in the loop."
"BRJ build speed FTW!"
"WTB: Roter"
"I'm in Hawai'i. Free shipping to EU."
"I'm in the UK. Free shipping to USA."
"This custom Strandberg shaped guitar is only for sale locally in Athens, Greece." (Wait... WTF? That actually happened? lolz) http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...ed/236070-custom-8-strandberg-shape-copy.html
"Tax return came in, invested in retirement fund."
"Selling your guitars to pay for your wedding is an AWESOME idea!"


----------



## sage (Jun 3, 2013)

"You know what I'd really like? A fan fret that goes the other way, shorter scale for the low strings and longer scale for the high register. That way I can get flubby lows and brittle highs on the same guitar!"


----------



## Ginsu (Jun 3, 2013)

Okay so I guess I'm just weird, because....



donray1527 said:


> I have only heard one version of "Icarus Lives".


Actually, yes, I have... I've only heard the instrumental version. None of the remixes or even the vocal version (it has cursing, and I can't stand cursing in music, it takes me out of the experience because it feels too "human").



mcsalty said:


> "well personally i'd use 9-52 gauge strings on a 25.5" scale for tunings like drop g"


Not quite, but a wrist problem forces me to use 11-48 (or lighter) for drop A, which is similarly absurd...



slowro said:


> These pickups are way too hot
> I know exactly what string gauge to use so I won't ask


I have a guitar with a D-activator X in the bridge, and I hate it. I'd actually prefer something with significantly lower output in ALL of my guitars. I never follow people's string gauge recommendations, because what I try is usually more comfortable (and I can't play on more than like 13 lbs of tension at the absolute maximum).



kamello said:


> -guitars with graphics are cool



Not in general, but I've seen quite a few I like. I want a graphic of Lightning from Final Fantasy XIII, surrounded by the crystalline Lake Bresha, on a white 9-string.

Actually, to further unintentionally contradict the entire philosophy of this website (so it would seem), I've INTENTIONALLY left two of the strings (E and G) off of the acoustic I got yesterday, just to see how it changes what I play on it. 

I hope I don't get banned for this, but I take full responsibility for what I've said.  (I think I just contradicted another one.)


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jun 3, 2013)

^You're doing it wrong!


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 3, 2013)

"Can we make this song LESS brutal?"


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 3, 2013)

I love this new black 7 string Ibanez put out!!!

(except I actually do like my new black Ibanez 7421)


----------



## kamello (Jun 3, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> *The mods were completely in the right when they banned me, I was a total asshat!*



in fact, I was


----------



## sage (Jun 3, 2013)

"You know who likes technical, melodic death metal, is easy going, a decent player? Sage. Let's start a band with him!"


----------



## jbab (Jun 3, 2013)

I love Attack Attack!
There aren't enough deathcore bands out there!
I can't stand the feel of peanut butter on my genitals!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 3, 2013)

"There's a new signature guitar out. While there are features on it that I don't care for, I'm not going to sit here and nit-pick the .... out of it."

"We should have a reasonable debate about the many facets of religion."

"As much as what that person said bothered me, I'm going to reasonably counter their argument with facts and sources instead of childishly giving them neg rep."

"I'm quite happy there's more censorship on this site. The word "f_u_ck" is too offensive for my eyes."


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jun 3, 2013)

scottro202 said:


> "Can we make this song LESS brutal?"



Said the legions of djent bands...


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 3, 2013)

"I took the time to download and use Ishan's string gauge calculator/go to Hikky Z's String Assembler instead of making another string gauge thread"

"I disagree with your opinion, and I'm going to let you know by signing my negative rep because I'm not a giant soggy douche"

"Ebony is the worst possible fretboard wood aesthetically speaking, if you're leaving it blank. Unbelievably unremarkable to look at, even compared to the very cheapest cuts of rosewood."

that said all three are my own opinions  (but I don't give out neg rep)


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 3, 2013)

Ginsu said:


> Not in general, but I've seen quite a few I like. I want a graphic of Lightning from Final Fantasy XIII, surrounded by the crystalline Lake Bresha, on a white 9-string.


pics?


----------



## watson503 (Jun 3, 2013)

" I've been getting SO many chicks since I ordered that Tom Hess video..."

"My DeVries custom just got here and it is sick!!!" 

"A wormhole? We kinda think it is cool... ...better than a serial number..." - oh, wait...


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 3, 2013)

I respect your opinion!


----------



## matt397 (Jun 3, 2013)

This next one veers away from the direction of the thread a little

" My $3000 custom S7 has wormholes in it....unacceptable....Ooooh look at that Rick Toone, it's unique but beautiful"


----------



## Ginsu (Jun 3, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> pics?



I am an absolute failure at art so far, so I don't really....know how to do that. I don't actually have the guitar in question either, yet. It'll probably just be a white fanned-fret Agile, I'll never be able to afford custom.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh shit, I totally misread your post. I thought you said you had seen one somewhere.

Cool idea nonetheless


----------



## Ginsu (Jun 3, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Oh shit, I totally misread your post. I thought you said you had seen one somewhere.
> 
> Cool idea nonetheless



I will be sure to show you if it ever comes to fruition.


----------



## FruitCakeRonin (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not really into white guitars.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ibanez needs to make more black guitars. (not sure if it was said in this thread since I've probably missed a few)


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 3, 2013)

I love it when people slam dance at shows!


----------



## -42- (Jun 3, 2013)

matt397 said:


> This next one veers away from the direction of the thread a little
> 
> " My $3000 custom S7 has wormholes in it....unacceptable....Ooooh look at that Rick Toone, it's unique but beautiful"


Except that when you pay three grand for a S7, you're paying with the understanding that you will recieve a flawless guitar. If you buy a Toone the understanding is that you'll get - well - a Toone.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 3, 2013)

I love standard tuning


----------



## glpg80 (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't check out this new material that no one cares about.


----------



## MFB (Jun 3, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> I respect your opinion!



God damn it Brian, you filthy though-stealing Canuck!


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jun 3, 2013)

"God, I am so into powermetal"
[actually, I am rediscovering some of that stuff now^^]


----------



## kamello (Jun 3, 2013)

glpg80 said:


> Don't check out this new material that no one cares about.



definitely Im naming the next thread I make in the recording forum this way the next time I come up with a shitty and happy djuntz riff


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 3, 2013)

Scattered Messiah said:


> "God, I am so into powermetal"
> [actually, I am rediscovering some of that stuff now^^]




HEY!!! I actually do like power metal!


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jun 3, 2013)

Pop punk is such a good genre.

Man, I love gloss finish!

Epiphones are great guitars.

John Petrucci sucks at playing guitar!

I could live off of McDonald's.

Fedoras are the coolest hats.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 4, 2013)

"Dean guitars are the Shit!!! I tried a Dean Revolver, and it blew me away!"


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2013)

"I think I'll trade my Blackmachine for an Ibanez Gio."
"Ibanez needs more black guitars."
"Misha has too many guitars."


I'll come up with more better ones when I'm less tired


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 4, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> "I think I'll trade my Blackmachine for an Ibanez Gio."


I'm not one to buy into apocalypse theories, but if I had to choose one it would be this.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 4, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Pop punk is such a good genre.



What's wrong with Pop Punk?!


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Jun 4, 2013)

I _LOVE_ Blood on the Dance Floor! Dahvie writes such inspiring lyrics! <3


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 4, 2013)

The production on this album is a little too refined.


----------



## Korngod (Jun 4, 2013)

Korn is an amazing band but they had little to no effect on the availability of 7-string guitars.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 4, 2013)

"You seen this guy David Shankle? He's such a brilliant guitarist!"


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 4, 2013)

"No, I think I'll play my 6 string guitar today."


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Jun 4, 2013)

I hate how long Dream Theater's songs tend to be.

Hey, maybe one guitar is enough.

I'm loving these Ibanez factory pickups.

John Petrucci isn't even god.

I like John Myung's voice.

I hate the synth in Dream Theater.

Misha Mansoor doesn't have the funniest sense of humour.

Steel Panther are awful in interviews.


----------



## Veldar (Jun 4, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> "I just re-read shono's posts and didn't suffocate laughing"



Links please!



YJGB said:


> I love standard tuning



my bands uses standard tuning at the moment....

"The bass guitar should be audible"


----------



## slowro (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm getting guitar lessons from lil wayne


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 4, 2013)

"Nah, I think I can live with just one guitar. I should save the rest of that money and put it to better use."


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm keeping the Ibanez stock pickups because they sound the same/much better than th aftermarket pickups.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 4, 2013)

"I feel I can contribute the most to this forum by only posting in the classifieds."


----------



## CRASHER369 (Jun 4, 2013)

I need to get a Fender Lunchbox Amp, my Mesa is too loud


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't like Jimi Hendrix's music. At all.
If your guitar is "made in USA", it probably means the guy who was supposed to check it went on union break instead.
Fender Mexico = Made in Mexico by Mexicans. Fender USA = Made in USA by Mexicans.


----------



## jbab (Jun 4, 2013)

Black Veil Brides have the coolest outfits!


----------



## 777timesgod (Jun 4, 2013)

I think that playing a Fender does not make me look like a pensioner reliving his Woodstock days with an overpriced guitar.


----------



## XEN (Jun 4, 2013)

"I know exactly what specs I want on my Carvin."

"I want the kitchen sink on my guitar and I'm willing to pay whatever the builder asks."

"What BKPs for fingerstyle?"

"I listen to Dream Theater for the vocals."

"I have never tried a [insert guitar/pickup/amp/preamp/processor/software/pick/cable/pedal brand here] so I'm not qualified to voice my opinion about it."

"Favorite guitar player? Slash!!"


----------



## Curt (Jun 4, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> "No, I think I'll play my 6 string guitar today."


But I say that every day. Because my modded strat play better than my schecter. Or maybe I am teh sux on 7's.  



ghstofperdition said:


> "Nah, I think I can live with just one guitar. I should save the rest of that money and put it to better use."


I wish it was that easy, sometimes.


----------



## metallatem (Jun 4, 2013)

"Rock Star was so much better than Spinal Tap"


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 4, 2013)

"A fanned-fret 9 string with a built-in Axe-FX II for under $400? I insist on a higher price!"


----------



## Curt (Jun 4, 2013)

Built in Axe-Fx II? Put it in a Mayones Regius 6, or Suhr Modern, and I would throw my money at you by the brick.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2013)

"I don't need a PRS"
"Did you hear about these awesome luthiers? Ron Sword, and Devries?"


----------



## fps (Jun 4, 2013)

"Hey does anyone else ever, sometimes, feel like hey why don't we just forget all this heavy stuff and go jam out to some FUNK?"


----------



## Randy (Jun 4, 2013)

Sh*t nobody says to moderators on here:

_"Thank You"_


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 4, 2013)

Randy said:


> Sh*t nobody says to moderators on here:
> 
> _"Thank You"_



_"Thank You"_


----------



## Curt (Jun 4, 2013)

Randy said:


> Sh*t nobody says to moderators on here:
> 
> _"Thank You"_


 

Most truthful post in this thread by far it gets dan ouda dan.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 4, 2013)

Randy said:


> Sh*t nobody says to moderators on here:
> 
> _"Thank You"_



Jesus, thanks for the guilt trip... 


Seriously though, you guys do a great job. Thanks, and keep it up!


----------



## Randy (Jun 4, 2013)

YJGB said:


> _"Thank You"_





BucketheadRules said:


> Jesus, thanks for the guilt trip...



I rest my case.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 4, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> "I don't need a PRS"
> "Did you hear about these awesome luthiers? Ron Sword, and Devries?"



Oh fvck, I just remembered Ron Sword exists  What a tool.



fps said:


> "Hey does anyone else ever, sometimes, feel like hey why don't we just forget all this heavy stuff and go jam out to some FUNK?"



I do play funk. Your point is irrelephant.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 4, 2013)

Randy, you knew the dangers of the job before you so gladly took it!


----------



## kamello (Jun 4, 2013)

Randy said:


> Sh*t nobody says to moderators on here:
> 
> _"Thank You"_



+1 in the guilt trip  

but yeah, I love how the mods work hard here to keep a good comunity. I always use SSO as an example in the local forum where im registered, God that please is like a spanish version of UG, but with more haters and trolls


----------



## Randy (Jun 4, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Randy, you knew the dangers of the job before you so gladly took it!



Good point.

Those big fat paychecks are the only recognition I need!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 4, 2013)

Randy said:


> Good point.
> 
> Those big fat paychecks are the only recognition I need!



Moderating is all bitches and hoes!


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Jun 4, 2013)

"I'm not GASing for anything right now"
"That maple top is too deep and too book matched"
"The new necrophagist album has been announced!"


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 4, 2013)

"Asking Alexandria is headlining over all these great and established death metal bands? Great for them "


----------



## Basti (Jun 4, 2013)

"20 guitars might be a bit too much"

"20 strings might be a bit too much" 

"...long story short, Spawn of Possession got me laid."


----------



## sage (Jun 4, 2013)

^^"Playing guitar got me laid."


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jun 4, 2013)

Rock Band/Guitar Hero taught me how to play guitar!


----------



## AgileKev (Jun 4, 2013)

"Tim Lambesis seems like a really nice guy."


----------



## McBonez (Jun 4, 2013)

AgileKev said:


> "Tim Lambesis seems like a really nice guy."



Actually, he does and has never led me to believe otherwise during any of my interactions with him. Only a certain few know what his real situation is... so..


----------



## Basti (Jun 4, 2013)

"I'm definitely going to check out everything by that band you called the "sickest in the world" , you beautiful stranger you"


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jun 4, 2013)

From First To Last is my favorite band!


----------



## Alice AKW (Jun 4, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> From First To Last is my favorite band!



Sonny Moore is such a great guitarist!


----------



## Basti (Jun 4, 2013)

"...djent?"


----------



## kamello (Jun 4, 2013)

Basti said:


> "I'm definitely going to check out everything by that band you called the "sickest in the world" , you beautiful stranger you"



I did that with Gojira, best decision of my life


----------



## Basti (Jun 4, 2013)

kamello said:


> I did that with Gojira, best decision of my life



I tried to discover them on my own but I couldn't get into them...as always I'm the one weird kid who has to do things differently the whole time. Even among metalheads for christ's sake.


----------



## kamello (Jun 4, 2013)

Basti said:


> I tried to discover them on my own but I couldn't get into them...as always I'm the one weird kid who has to do things differently the whole time. Even among metalheads for christ's sake.









I don't like Meshuggah too much  

if you are willing to, and have the time (be relaxed), try listening to From Mars to Sirius while reading the lyrics, that album is a fukcing journey  

I think that the main problem that some guys have with Gojira is that they become a tad repetitive, but if you are inmersed in the album it becomes hypnotic, hell, Global Warming is only 2 riffs for 8 minutes, and the bassline and vocals slowly progress during the song until climax (the last few seconds have a some of the most intense screams I have heard), yet is one of my favourites songs evah


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Jun 5, 2013)

"Michael Angelo Batio has one of the coolest haircuts around"


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 5, 2013)

"Blood On The Dance Floor is one of the most technical, and proficient black metal bands out there."

(.... that was painful to type)


----------



## Curt (Jun 5, 2013)

"I know we disagree, and since we are getting nowhere close to wrapping up this argument, we should take it to PM rather than derailing this thread."

More of an internet forum thing in general, as opposed to being SSO specific.


----------



## Basti (Jun 5, 2013)

kamello said:


> I don't like Meshuggah too much
> 
> if you are willing to, and have the time (be relaxed), try listening to From Mars to Sirius while reading the lyrics, that album is a fukcing journey
> 
> I think that the main problem that some guys have with Gojira is that they become a tad repetitive, but if you are inmersed in the album it becomes hypnotic, hell, Global Warming is only 2 riffs for 8 minutes, and the bassline and vocals slowly progress during the song until climax (the last few seconds have a some of the most intense screams I have heard), yet is one of my favourites songs evah


I'll give them another go some time, like you said there's no point in rushing it. 

BTW we should form a club, I don't like Meshuggah either


----------



## silent suicide (Jun 5, 2013)

"I think techno and rap is just awesome and should be played more on the radio..
There is just way to much metal on the radio nowadays"

"My pets love it when I put the volume up when I play guitar, especially for those brown notes, it's like they are cheering at me."

"Felt like playing guitar after eating some chips."


----------



## -42- (Jun 5, 2013)

"There are too many purple guitars in production these days."


----------



## Xaios (Jun 5, 2013)

"Needs more wormholes."

"Devries is a misunderstood genius."


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh yes! I am really glad that "insertbrandhere" is catering our nice market with another instrument, regardless the specs


----------



## Xaios (Jun 5, 2013)

"Brand X has finally created the perfect production 7 string, with not only core specs that will appeal to a broad cross section of the player base, but enough options to satisfy outliers as well. And it's priced reasonably and comes in various colors, to boot!"


----------



## darren (Jun 5, 2013)

"Oh, so a 7-string guitar is just like a 5-string bass? I _totally_ get it!"


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 5, 2013)

Xaios said:


> "Devries is a misunderstood genius."


"Routing with your teeth is a time-honored luthier technique. As is placing little easter eggs on your parts, such as "rhythm in jump, dancing close to you.""


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jun 5, 2013)

silent suicide said:


> "I think techno and rap is just awesome and should be played more on the radio..
> There is just way to much metal on the radio nowadays"
> 
> "My pets love it when I put the volume up when I play guitar, especially for those brown notes, it's like they are cheering at me."
> ...



*Cheetohs.


----------



## Cabinet (Jun 5, 2013)

I miss Ed Roman


----------



## Curt (Jun 5, 2013)

Xaios said:


> "Brand X has finally created the perfect production 7 string, with not only core specs that will appeal to a broad cross section of the player base, but enough options to satisfy outliers as well. And it's priced reasonably and comes in various colors, to boot!"


What brands have actually done this? 
Schecter with the SLS
Jackson with the SLATx
those are the only that come to mind.

Well, there is also Carvin in the semi-production area.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 5, 2013)

"i don't like the axe fx"

"this record is way too tight man, i like a record with flaws, makes it human"
^which is exactly my main beef with modern metal


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 5, 2013)

"Bands these days don't use the adjectives technical, progressive, melodic, or brutal to describe themselves enough. We need more of that."


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 5, 2013)

"I respect any age demographic that watches and enjoys My Little Pony: FiM"

"I like Children of Bodom, and would love to participate in the megathread with the 5 or so people that post in it"


----------



## Xaios (Jun 5, 2013)

Curt said:


> What brands have actually done this?
> Schecter with the SLS
> Jackson with the SLATx



Considering I find neither of those to be particularly appealing, I'd say the answer is "none."


----------



## Brill (Jun 5, 2013)

"No, Pularized band names are the best guyz!"


----------



## Curt (Jun 5, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> "*I respect any age demographic that watches and enjoys My Little Pony: FiM*"
> 
> "I like Children of Bodom, and would love to participate in the megathread with the 5 or so people that post in it"


I just don't get it. Believe me, I got like 5 minutes through an episode just to
see what the attraction may be. In that 5 minutes, I gained no understanding of its appeal. 

As for the CoB Megathread, I do like them. but I haven't been too thrilled with their newest stuff. 



Xaios said:


> Considering I find neither of those to be particularly appealing, I'd say the answer is "none."


If not for the T.O.M., my black SLS C7 would be pretty great.
But you did say it had to appeal to a large part of the market, and pick up the outliers. Which it has done.

...Mostly


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jun 5, 2013)

"There aren't enough RG8 NGD threads."

Sorry if its already been done. I haven't made it through the whole thread yet.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 5, 2013)

Curt said:


> If not for the T.O.M., my black SLS C7 would be pretty great.
> But you did say it had to appeal to a large part of the market, and pick up the outliers. Which it has done.



The problem with them is that they both do *something* to undermine their success, as close as they come to it. The SLAT has EMGs and the SLS has that godawful skull inlay. If it weren't for those things, I'd pick up either in a heart beat. But they torpedoed themselves.

Think about it this way. Based on the years I've been around, this is the ideal production 7 string to most people around here:

- Superstrat shape
- Mahogany body, possibly with a maple top.
- Maple neck
- Maple or ebony fretboard, no inlays, jumbo frets
- Headstock which matches the body
- Passive SD/Dimarzio pickups
- OFR7/Hipshot 7 or a reasonable facsimile thereof
- Can't be utterly gaudy

It's a _ridiculously_ simple list of specs, and yet it seems incredibly hard to come by. Sure, there are plenty of "close but no cigars," but hardly any hits. The closest company to this list seems to be Agile, and they have their own issues with prices that have been creeping upwards as well as QC issues.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 5, 2013)

"Djent is still relevant to the music scene and I sure hope it continues in that direction for another 10 years."


----------



## Curt (Jun 5, 2013)

@Xaios:
It is that reason I have bought into the higher end of the market, and somewhat into the custom trend.

Because I could not find a 6 string with the following specs in production. 
Super strat
White with matching headstock(yep, that simple)
Light weight body
Maple fretboard 
No inlays
Binding
And ANY fixed bridge that is not T.O.M. style.

So I am $2200 deep into saving for a custom Mayones 


Which brings me back on topic:

"There are too many white production guitars with matching headstocks, and maple fretboards! I'm sick of it!"


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 5, 2013)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> "There aren't enough RG8 NGD threads."
> 
> Sorry if its already been done. I haven't made it through the whole thread yet.



"I read the whole thread before posting"



Xaios said:


> Based on the years I've been around, this is the ideal production 7 string to most people* around here*



You say that like you think we are not the very smallest minority of opinions.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Jun 5, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> I do play funk. Your point is irrelephant.




What is an irrelephant? Is it some sort of new breed?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 5, 2013)

"You guys know who's a seriously underrated frontman? Ronnie Radke! I wanna be just like him when me band sells out!" 

"How can you play with the action this low?!?" 

"Steer clear of V30's dude. Those shitpiles suck one like there's no tommorow! Definitely go with the Peavey Sheffields." 

"Dude, MID=MUD" 

"BKP's aren't my thing" 

"Can I get a little more 200hz in my mix?" 

"It's ok to have fingerprints on glossy guitars"


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 6, 2013)

Curt said:


> @Xaios:
> It is that reason I have bought into the higher end of the market, and somewhat into the custom trend.
> 
> Because I could not find a 6 string with the following specs in production.
> ...



Just get two carvins with that haha


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 6, 2013)

I am gasing so hard for an epiphone les paul studio.

I would kill for a new fuzz pedal. 

Eight strings with wah pedals sound great in the low register!

Tony mcalpine sucks!

I know exactly what pups work well with basswood. I won't ask.

I'll only be on chat for 20 minutes!


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 6, 2013)

I still play smoke on the water on a bi-daily basis.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 6, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> "You guys know who's a seriously underrated frontman? Ronnie Radke! I wanna be just like him when me band sells out!"



Genuine LOL 



donray1527 said:


> I would kill for a new fuzz pedal.



I love my fuzz pedal. Everyone should have one.


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 6, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> I love my fuzz pedal. Everyone should have one.



I hate fuzz pedals lol. Oh well. Everyone is different


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 6, 2013)

I wanted a fuzz metal for a hot second when I was into sludge metal or whatever that style Electric Wizard play is called. I almost spent a good benjamin on one in January, but decided to get something else instead.

What are some good uses for a fuzz pedal besides what I was going to use it for?


----------



## MFB (Jun 7, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> I wanted a fuzz metal for a hot second when I was into sludge metal or whatever that style Electric Wizard play is called. I almost spent a good benjamin on one in January, but decided to get something else instead.
> 
> What are some good uses for a fuzz pedal besides what I was going to use it for?



Some slight fuzz on the rhythm channel can be used for funk


----------



## Insinfier (Jun 7, 2013)

"I decided to sell all of my guitars and buy schecters."

Actually...Stealth said that.


----------



## downburst82 (Jun 7, 2013)

"the first things you need to get that tight djent tone are a good hollowbody with some p90's and a fender tweed deluxe!"


----------



## kochmirizliv (Jun 7, 2013)

"Man,the new albums of Sepultura are awesome!"


----------



## Curt (Jun 7, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> Just get two carvins with that haha


Not the same thing.

The Mayones may cost the equivalent of 3 Carvins with the same specs, but the shape of the body is different, the feel is different, and the neck is different.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 7, 2013)

I love those cheap Behringer pedals, they're such good quality.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 8, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> You say that like you think we are not the very smallest minority of opinions.



Given that the post you quoted specifically mentioned 7-strings, I don't think this forum represents a minority for the market he was referring to.



donray1527 said:


> I would kill for a new fuzz pedal.


Likely buying a new one this month 



Don Vito said:


> I wanted a fuzz metal for a hot second when I was into sludge metal or whatever that style Electric Wizard play is called. I almost spent a good benjamin on one in January, but decided to get something else instead.
> 
> What are some good uses for a fuzz pedal besides what I was going to use it for?



I run a fuzz into an overdriven amp sometimes for a really thick, hairy tone. Great for post-metal type stuff for example, really anything where you want your guitar to sound like a bomb going off. More ISIS or Sunn O))) than Electric Wizard.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 8, 2013)

"Read about this really awesome news that isn't copy/paste from Blabbermouth"


----------



## Basti (Jun 8, 2013)

"Damn drummers and bassists everywhere...WHERE ARE ALL THE GUITARISTS??"


----------



## ONE (Jun 9, 2013)

"I really hope that more people start to use a pluralized noun as their band name"


----------



## Insinfier (Jun 10, 2013)

Insinfier said:


> "I decided to sell all of my guitars and buy schecters."
> 
> Actually...Stealth said that.



UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - View Single Post - NGD: 8 Strings!!!


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm thinking about going for a floppier sound. All this tightness just reminds me of my summer camp days.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 10, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> I'm thinking about going for a floppier sound. All this tightness just reminds me of my summer camp days.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 10, 2013)

YJGB said:


> I love those cheap Behringer pedals, they're such good quality.



actually, i like the pink distortion pedal, it comes pretty close to boss hm-2 territory, which is just where i want my tone to be .

also:
"i want my tone to have some balls and not sound like every other djent band around"


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 10, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> actually, i like the pink distortion pedal, it comes pretty close to boss hm-2 territory, which is just where i want my tone to be .
> 
> also:
> "i want my tone to have some balls and not sound like every other djent band around"



It's more the physical quality. You step on it one time and it breaks in a dozen of pieces out of its plastic misery.


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2013)

I made the mistake of buying a Behringer Noise Reducer a couple years ago.

Never again.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 10, 2013)

YJGB said:


> It's more the physical quality. You step on it one time and it breaks in a dozen of pieces out of its plastic misery.



Mine lasted 3 months, for 20 i'm just gonna buy a new one. A buddy of mine said he'll make a iron casing for it so it's more sturdy.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 11, 2013)

"You know, I really don't miss the ability to say "...." on this forum!"


----------



## Stealthtastic (Jun 11, 2013)

I feel like some people are posting things they actually feel so they can get it off of their chest, but because of the nature of the thread they won't be made fun of.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 11, 2013)

Aren't you clever...


----------



## -42- (Jun 11, 2013)

David Shankle: Guitar God


----------



## Basti (Jun 11, 2013)

Stealthtastic said:


> I feel like some people are posting things they actually feel so they can get it off of their chest, but because of the nature of the thread they won't be made fun of.



"I really value this opinion"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 11, 2013)

"Maestro Alex Gregory? He is my absolute favorite!"

"Heritage was a really great Opeth album, I didn't mind that there were no screams and that they ventured into 70s prog."


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 11, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> "Maestro Alex Gregory? He is my absolute favorite!"



Oh my god, I totally forgot about the Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory!


----------



## Bammbamm (Jun 13, 2013)

"New banjo day"!!!
"Just saw Barry Manilow last night!"


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 13, 2013)

^ hey, I put a new mandolin day in the off topic a while back. Got no posts and 1 thing of + rep.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 13, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Oh my god, I totally forgot about the Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory!



Inventor of the 7-string and Wikipedia editor extraordinaire!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 13, 2013)

INVENTOR... 

That was the part that cracked me up. That and him blatantly pissing on the graves of guitar players much much better than him on his album cover...


----------



## nsimonsen (Jun 13, 2013)

"I don't know about you guys, but I actually love that EMG 707's require a huge gaping hole in my guitar's body"


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 14, 2013)

"NGD! First act content!!!!"


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me that I'll probably never have a USA Sheena 

...but wait! I can have the first one ever made for the low price of $76,242.96!
First Act Sheena Prototype Electric Guitar First Sheena Ever Made | eBay


----------



## vilk (Jun 14, 2013)

I got fanned frets and I don't like it. It's impossible to get used to.


----------



## AliceLG (Jun 14, 2013)

"I called the eBay Guitar Improver guy. I'll finally get a sweet-ass RG2226. So stoked!"


----------



## slowro (Jun 14, 2013)

I have nothing to complain about whatsoever


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 14, 2013)

AliceLG said:


> "I called the eBay Guitar Improver guy. I'll finally get a sweet-ass RG2226. So stoked!"



Don't joke about that


----------



## GizmoJunior (Jun 15, 2013)

"Fat-Elf doesn't drink enough "


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jun 15, 2013)

BCrotchett said:


> "Fat-Elf doesn't drink enough "




My drunk brain can't process this.


----------



## flaik (Jun 15, 2013)

Scattered Messiah said:


> "I think you need to ditch some of those gates."
> 
> "All those superstrat shapes are sooo boring."
> 
> ...



I've heard all of these.


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 15, 2013)

Free Born Of Osiris tickets? No thanks!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 16, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> Free Born Of Osiris tickets? No thanks!



I would say that. I really don't like the band.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 16, 2013)

"I've checked out every video posted in this thread."

"These bands/albums/songs are not all what you are looking for, but I needed an excuse to post some of my current favorites."


----------



## redskyharbor (Jun 16, 2013)

"The FAS Modern is such a stupid amp model and I would never try to emulate it with plugins or a POD. That would be a waste of time."

"Boy, that band Volumes sure do sound original."

"I'm starting a progressive metal project with lots of polyrhy... syncopation and ambient guitar. But it's actually just djent."

"Let's not use plurals in our band name."

"I most definitely did not use the Avatar kit."

"It is completely untrue that some people hate Misha Mansoor because he is successful and good at what he does or alternatively because it's cool to do so."

"I started cranking the mids after I saw that Periphery interview. Insightful."

"I DON'T EVEN WANT AN AXE-FX..."


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jun 16, 2013)

"ZEBOV likes this!"


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the ban. I was in the wrong and needed to be taught a lesson.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jun 20, 2013)

"Oh reallY? Thanks, glad you liked the show, here's my card. Page me anytime."


----------



## larry (Jun 20, 2013)

"I won some random Ibanez contest where I had A-level access to the LACS at 4 guitars a year for the rest of my life; turned it down 'cause I prefer their mid level production guitars."


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 20, 2013)

sage said:


> "You know what I'd really like? A fan fret that goes the other way, shorter scale for the low strings and longer scale for the high register. That way I can get flubby lows and brittle highs on the same guitar!"



*ahem*


----------



## Xaios (Jun 20, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> *ahem*
> 
> <snip>



Uhhh, that's not what he described.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 20, 2013)

In fact...it's sort of the exact opposite?


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jun 21, 2013)

danger5oh said:


> I loved St. Anger... especially Lars' snare drum.



I did though


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 22, 2013)

Meshuggah sucks.


----------



## kochmirizliv (Jun 22, 2013)

^Well they really do...


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 22, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Uhhh, that's not what he described.



wait ... Sh*t ... I got that wrong.


----------



## Jes (Jun 22, 2013)

"That 7 string makes you look too skinny, you should get a 6 string."

"... they're ok, but they'd sound better with eyeliner"

"You can be super fast, but also super lame. Like Dream Thea..." oh nvm Alexi Laiho beat me to this one


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, Alexi apologized for the Dream Theater thing.
http://www.metalsucks.net/2013/05/28/right-now-livechat-with-children-of-bodoms-alexi-laiho/ (somewhere in the middle)


----------



## Hyacinth (Jun 22, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Well, Alexi apologized for the Dream Theater thing.
> Right Now! LiveChat with Children of Bodom's Alexi Laiho | MetalSucks (somewhere in the middle)



lawl @ Alexi thinking he's doing the same thing as Dream Theater.

Unless he's talking about making music in general, in which case that's a ridiculous statement, because some people make really really shitty music.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Curt (Jun 22, 2013)

"I don't like this band. But hey, they're doing something they love, and provide entertainment for many others. I respect that, and won't go out of my way to speak ill of them."


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 23, 2013)

I never laugh when someone brings up big bends nut sauce.


----------



## guitareben (Jun 26, 2013)

Periphery? Never heard of them.


----------



## XEN (Jun 26, 2013)

"All of the cool people hang out in the Love and Relationships thread."

"I hate cats."

"I'm waiting for the Axe FX III."

"Lil' Wayne got me into guitar."

"I listen to Liquid Tension Experiment for the lyrics."

"I'm trying to replicate Jason Newsted's tone on And Justice For All."

"I can't seem to get a good tone on this Kemper thing."


----------



## Jes (Jun 26, 2013)

I know Alexi apologized, just tickles me pink


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 26, 2013)

"Open note chugging doesn't constitute a riff"





...oh wait, there was a three page debate about that in the BoO megathread


----------



## nostealbucket (Jun 26, 2013)

I've actually played a blackmachine.


----------



## Nick6505djent (Jun 26, 2013)

"Born of Osiris is much better without Jason" 
"EZ drummer shits on superior" 
"I can't choose between the Line 6 or the Marshall MG"
"That boss overdrive will make my amp sound much better"
"Run your delay into the input, you get better tone"
"The stock pickups are good enough"

 
The opposite of this thread hahaha.


----------



## blaaargh (Jun 29, 2013)

I wish Rings of Saturn was more quantized, they just sound a little too lifelike. 
I bought an axe-fx because I wanted to sound completely different from everything else that gets posted here.
I just don't see the benefits of having fanned frets.
While I prefer modern guitar designs, I understand that older guitars can fill roles that a newer model couldnt.


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 29, 2013)

I still like avenged sevenfold.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 1, 2013)

urklvt said:


> "All of the cool people hang out in the Love and Relationships thread."
> 
> "I hate cats."
> 
> ...


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 7, 2013)

"Playing is the only thing that keeps me from going insane"


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 7, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> "Playing is the only thing that keeps me from going insane"



I say that all the time haha


----------



## landlocked (Jul 7, 2013)

That rack setup sound killer! But those blinky lights are waaay too over the top.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 7, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> I say that all the time haha


----------



## Force (Jul 9, 2013)

'Guitars are stupid'


----------



## kochmirizliv (Jul 9, 2013)

"Ibanez sux"


----------



## r134 (Jul 9, 2013)

"Man, that drummer really plays in time"
"Nah, we arent looking for a solid bass player"


----------



## Curt (Jul 9, 2013)

"Bare Knuckle Pickups just doesn't have a good selection to choose from."

"Dimarzio and SD are great, and in no way a lesser product." (Not enough people say this, actually)


"A Meshuggah sig with a legitimate Lundgren M8, and appropriate scale for a quarter the price of the M8M!? That's awesome, and I don't even care that it isn't MIJ, or that it isn't neck-thru!"


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jul 9, 2013)

Digital effects sound so much warmer than analog.


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 9, 2013)

I actually like that the new premium meshuggah sig is a bolt on. (really) lol


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 9, 2013)

I LOVE GWAR.


----------



## strungout (Jul 11, 2013)

"I think MAB is a really innovative guy!"

"When I see an ad for learning guitar _secrets_, I say to myself 'finally, a guitarist that won't _hold out_ on the rest of us': now I can become a mad shredder!"

"I actually _DO_ jerk off on some of these NDG pics"


----------



## Pezshreds (Jul 12, 2013)

"you should definitely do a NGD with your new agile"


----------



## Basti (Jul 12, 2013)

"NGD? Nah I don't really care if anyone sees my new guitar"


----------



## XEN (Jul 12, 2013)

"........."


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 12, 2013)

"I really do love your ambient polyrhythmic instrumental progressive djent project"


----------



## Malkav (Jul 12, 2013)

Basti said:


> "NGD? Nah I don't really care if anyone sees my new guitar"


 
I've gotten 2 new guitars, a bass and an electronic drumkit since joining this forum - Haven't done a NGD for any of them cause it's all pretty standard production stuff and not really that interesting considering the amount of really cool stuff other people post  So I guess to a certain extent I really don't care if anyone sees my new guitar


----------



## Curt (Jul 12, 2013)

brutalwizard said:


> "Man this terribly boring thread that keeps getting bumped with nothing of value needs to be deleted".
> 
> Referring to this thread


 A thread you just contributed to. The irony is strong in this one.


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 14, 2013)

More people should get on chat more often!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 14, 2013)

ive got a budget of $150 for a new 7 string...

...what should i get?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 14, 2013)

No, I'll wait until I've saved enough for the other, more expensive but better quality guitar.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 15, 2013)

"I don't see much of a need to tune down. I'm okay with the factory set string tension as it is."


----------



## cromaticas (Jul 15, 2013)

Probably posted already,but: "Too much gain?"


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 15, 2013)

"I'm okay with these cheaper aftermarket pickups. I'd prefer to use the money I save on something else that's more important to me than guitar gear."


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 15, 2013)

Why use a metronome when you can rely on your own internal timing. ....ing noobs.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 15, 2013)

"Guys, it's really important that we play to a click track when we record. After all, we don't want to sound off-time when we upload songs onto our bandcamp page right?"


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 15, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> "I don't see much of a need to tune down. I'm okay with the factory set string tension as it is."



Personally I prefer to add strings instead of tuning down! 

But factories string *way* to light!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 15, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> Personally I prefer to add strings instead of tuning down!
> 
> But factories string *way* to light!



well you don't have sausage fingers, you jerkface!!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 15, 2013)

i found that pick i lost...


----------



## kchay (Jul 15, 2013)

"8 strings aren't brutal enough."


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 15, 2013)

kchay said:


> "8 strings aren't brutal enough."



this will happen when the dc900 & rg9's start coming out...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 15, 2013)

"I only need six strings"


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 15, 2013)

"Deathcore wasn't a fad and will always have a place in the metal community."


----------



## Curt (Jul 15, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> "I only need six strings"






ghstofperdition said:


> "Deathcore wasn't a fad and will always have a place in the metal community."


  
All my feels... ouch.


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 15, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> "Deathcore wasn't a fad and will always have a place in the metal community."



Whoa whoa whoa lol


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 15, 2013)

I love guitars with just a bridge pickup, so much tonal variety.


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 15, 2013)

Stephen Carpenders pickup placement rocks!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 15, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> I love guitars with just a bridge pickup, so much tonal variety.



About 50% of the people here say that  I love having both pickups, I feel naked without a bridge pickup.


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 15, 2013)

YJGB said:


> About 50% of the people here say that  I love having both pickups, I feel naked without a bridge pickup.



I haven't seen many guitars without a bridge pup lol


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 15, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> I haven't seen many guitars without a bridge pup lol



Oops, neck pickup of course 

*i r smrt*


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 15, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Think about it this way. Based on the years I've been around, this is the ideal production 7 string to most people around here:
> 
> - Superstrat shape
> - Mahogany body, possibly with a maple top.
> ...



You mean like the AW-7?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2013)

All of SS.org said:


> We're really gonna miss yellow and all the knowledge he had to drop on us... Always sad to lose such an esteemed member of the academic community...


----------



## kochmirizliv (Jul 15, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> I love guitars with just a bridge pickup, so much tonal variety.



I dont like neck pickups :s 



"I need just one guitar"


----------



## blaaargh (Jul 15, 2013)

I love TOM bridges for the ease of changing action and intonation. Also the noises you get from picking behind the bridge are super cool!
I got my 7 for the high A. Its just so much more useful than a low B.
We need more 8 string single coil pickups.
Turn the bass down, its drowning out the guitars.
I think you're playing too many blastbeats, maybe try a straight 4/4 beat?


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sure ill buy your spot on the brj waiting list.


----------



## Curt (Jul 15, 2013)

blaaargh said:


> We need more 8 string single coil pickups.


 
But really... If Dimarzio would make the cruiser for 7's and 8's that would be amazing.


----------



## Metal-Box (Jul 15, 2013)

I wish I had shorter fingers.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 16, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> Sure ill buy your spot on the brj waiting list.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 16, 2013)

I'd love to have more black Ibanezes on the market.

BC Rich should totally bring out more Mockingbird and Bich versions.

This is too low, let's go back to 6 strings.

No, I don't need thicker strings when downtuning, I like them floppy.

I just put my plectrum there and I didn't lose it.


----------



## jbab (Jul 16, 2013)

"I really wish my guitar had a fretboard pickup"


----------



## -42- (Jul 16, 2013)

YJGB said:


> market.
> 
> BC Rich should totally bring out more Mockingbird and Bich versions.


I can understand the divisive nature of the Bich but the Mockingbird is one of the coolest shapes out there dude.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 16, 2013)

-42- said:


> I can understand the divisive nature of the Bich but the Mockingbird is one of the coolest shapes out there dude.



Yeah, but that doesn't mean they have to put out 50 different versions of those shapes


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 16, 2013)

YJGB said:


> BC Rich should totally bring out more Mockingbird and Bich versions.



Dude the mocking birds are awesome. I haven't played one I don't like. Which is saying something for bc rich.


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 16, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Yeah, but that doesn't mean they have to put out 50 different versions of those shapes



And I bet you wouldn't complain if ibanez let out 50 new rg models lol I like variety. 
Anyways.... Back on topic.

"I've been gasing so hard for a bc rich warlock"


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 16, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> And I bet you wouldn't complain if ibanez let out 50 new rg models lol I like variety.
> Anyways.... Back on topic.
> 
> "I've been gasing so hard for a bc rich warlock"



I don't like Ibanez.

OOOOOOHHH, now I've done it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 16, 2013)

"From now on, every single one of my licensed floyd bridges are going to be stamped with 'Rhythm in Jump, Dancing Close to You'"


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 16, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> "From now on, every single one of my licensed floyd bridges are going to be stamped with 'Rhythm in Jump, Dancing Close to You'"



I would do that, just because it's a f*cking hilarious phrase.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 16, 2013)

"Phrasing is more important than trying to cram another 1,000,000,000,000 notes into this solo."


----------



## strungout (Jul 16, 2013)

"After playing 6, 7, and 8 string guitars, I decided it was too complicated and am going to concentrate on my Diddley Bow".


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Jul 16, 2013)

"those jp7s suck cow dick"


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 17, 2013)

"It's okay, I can enjoy music as a hobby and NOT feel compelled to be another starving musician."


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 17, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> "I've been gasing so hard for a bc rich warlock"



I actually have been GASing really bad for an NJ Deluxe Warlock in Trans Black Cherry...that thing is ....in' sexy.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 17, 2013)

Shredderboy1658 said:


> "those jp7s suck cow dick"



What does Christian Olde Wolbers have to do with sucking dicks


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 17, 2013)

YJGB said:


> What does Christian Olde Wolbers have to do with sucking dicks



Apparently not everyone is a fan of his work in Fear Factory.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 17, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



Are you insane? That's what they all say.

/Periphery


----------



## SjPedro (Jul 17, 2013)

"I can't wait for the next generation of Spider amps. Greatest sound ever even when you crank them up"


----------



## AgileKev (Jul 17, 2013)

"I saw Gene and Dino at the gym yesterday!"


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 18, 2013)

"I know what thall means, i swear"


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 18, 2013)

GiveUpGuitar said:


> "I know what thall means, i swear"



It's an onomatopoeia like Djent is.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 18, 2013)

"Bulb has new gear? That's cool, I hope he finds the tone he's looking for. I'm happy with the gear and the sound I have now though."


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 18, 2013)

AgileKev said:


> "I saw Gene and Dino at the gym yesterday!"



Did you see Zakk Wylde at White Castle too?


----------



## liberascientia (Jul 19, 2013)

"I love being woken up at 6:30am by my brother blasting Professor Green."


----------



## kchay (Jul 19, 2013)

Someone's probably said it, but in case they haven't...

"I have enough guitars."


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 19, 2013)

"This 5150 has plenty of gain on its own. I don't see any real need to put a tubescreamer in front of it as well."


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 19, 2013)

I totally use mor than 10 patches on my axe fx regularly.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 20, 2013)

"I'm writing for this great EP and I want the drums to sound organic, so I'm going to try and hire a real drummer to record the drum tracks."


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 20, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> "I'm writing for this great EP and I want the drums to sound organic, so I'm going to try and hire a real drummer to record the drum tracks."



The more mechanical and inhuman possible the better!!!


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 20, 2013)

We need fewer noise gates.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 20, 2013)

"There ARE better drum programs out there than ezdrummer and superior drummer 2.0, you know..."


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm thinking about experimenting with shorter scale lengths.

I wonder if i could have an 8 string 23" scale length guitar custom made.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 26, 2013)

"Grunge is coming back"


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 26, 2013)

"You're getting a new signature guitar? Congrats! I'm so happy for you that I'm not even gonna try and rain on your parade by telling you over and over about all the things I want you to put on your own custom guitar."


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 26, 2013)

"I think I'll work with a real drummer this time"

"I still record using a mic'd amp and an 8-track digital recorder"

"Bass players are just as important to the band as everyone else"


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 26, 2013)

You guys hear that new sleeping with sirens album? 
XD


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 26, 2013)

"I'm genuinely saddened to hear that Design the Skyline broke up."


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 26, 2013)

F(u)ck Tosin Abasi.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 4, 2018)

donray1527 said:


> I haven't seen many guitars without a bridge pup lol



"I just got my new Ibanez. It's an artist signature model."

"Who's the artist? Vai? Satriani? Timmons? Gilbert?"

"Metheney."


----------



## auxioluck (Sep 4, 2018)

"I wish this song had more strumming parts."


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 4, 2018)

periphery is better with vocals


----------



## NateFalcon (Sep 4, 2018)

“Forums are cool”


----------

